# Сильные боли внизу живота. Сподилёз, помогите разобраться



## anita (17 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте! Мне 38 лет,рост 156см, вес 48кг. Живу в Норвегии. Опишу свою проблему.Начали беспокоить боли слевой стороны низа живота,по моему ощущению как боли в яичнике. Сначала раз в месяц, потом раз в неделю, потом каждый день к концу рабочего дня. Сейчас уже целый год постояные боли в этой области после небольшого движения и даже когда сижу. В области крестца боль как будто внутри кости. Отпускает боль, не сразу , когда помажу крестец финалгоном или после горячей ваны. Но потом всё возращается. Когда лежу боль тоже уменьшается и постепенно проходит. Но как встану боль возвращается.

Смотрели два гинеколога, ничего не нашли. Делали УЗИ живота, КТ, колоноскопию и лапароскопию. Ничего не нашли. Ходила к киропрактору, наверное это мануальщик, ломал или вправлял в левую сторону.Стало лучше, а потом всё вернулось. Хотя я забыла написать, что болей в позвоночнике у меня до этого не было. На много раньше были прострелы, но помазав финалгоном и отлежавшись всё проходило.

Сделали рентген и МРТ. Заключение: спондилёз.

Посмотрев на снимки, киропрактор ломать перестал и сказал, что помочь больше не может. Пошла к физиотерапевту. Ни лечения, ни помощи не получила.
Была на приёме у ортопеда. Ответ таков: чувствительность и подвижность не утрачены, спондилёз есть у всех и они не думают, что он причина болей. Назначили таблетки Неуронтин. До этого пила вольтарен, не помогал. Неуронтин попробывала одну таблетку и почувствовала себя "овощем".

Может кто-то уже сталкивался с такой проблемой? Помогите!!!! Местные доктора ничего не находят и только разводят руками. Боли замучали... Попробую приложить снимки.


----------



## nuwa (17 Май 2011)

Анита, здравствуйе!

Перенесла Вашу тему в профильный раздел. В "Новичках..." её наши врачи и консульанты форума н видели.


----------



## anita (18 Май 2011)

Спасибо большое!Но что то никто не не отвечает


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Май 2011)

В данной ситуации, anita, поставить правильный диагноз и помочь Вам практически невозможно. Лишь при очном осмотре можно поставить правильный диагноз и провести адекватное лечение. И коль норвежские буржуинские врачи не могут вам помочь, поезжайте на Родину, где отечественные специалисты, как говаривал Александр Розенбаум, "Вам помогут всех верней".


----------



## anita (18 Май 2011)




----------



## anita (18 Май 2011)

А по снимкам ни чего сказать не можите?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Май 2011)

Снимки как снимки. Они не болят и не разговаривают.


----------



## abelar (19 Май 2011)

anita написал(а):


> Посмотрев на снимки, киропрактор ломать перестал и сказал, что помочь больше не может. ]


Видно, так "напомогался", что больше не может...
На самом деле, все снимки имеют одну интересную особенность: там снято ВСЕ, кроме того, где болит. С нордической аккуратностью под нижний срез попадает  две трети крестца и весь копчик. Собственно, там где "болит". Ну и тазобедренные суставы.... Правда, чтобы исключить\подтвердить кокцигогению даже рентген делать не обязательно. Хиропракты и остеопаты это и так делают руками...Причем, достигли в этом высот мастерства....
Что касается боли в области, где по Вашему мнению находятся яичники, это где? Если в середине пупартовой связки, то Вам к обычному хирургу. Исключать  бедренную (много реже паховую грыжу)
Прав Уважаемый доктор Владимир В! Вам нужен другой врач. Очный осмотр и точная дифф. диагностика.


----------



## anita (19 Май 2011)

УЗИ и делали с целью исключить грыжу.Грыжи нет.А болит нижняя левая часть живота после того как встану и похожу немного.Боль расходится и вправую нижнюю часть и назад с левой стороны крестца,И ноги как будто тянет.Особено левую.На холод боль усиливается,а на тепло успокаевается, при положении лёжа боль утихает примерно через час.А насчёт снимков,не снято то что нужно?


----------

